

Patching a TV's buggy UDID in linux - tbrock
https://dmesg.gr/blog/hot-patching-a-buggy-tvs-edid-under-linux.html

======
rbanffy
How timely. I was having, today, some problems with a VGA switch that prevents
EDID communication between the PC and the monitor.

